# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Emanuel Kanti

## PrInCiPiEl

*Kanti* kishte riformuluar dallimin tradicional ne mes te asaj qe eshte _imanente_ dhe asaj _transcedente_ , duke i vecuar _fenomenan_ dhe _gjerat ne vetvehte_ !



Gjeniale !


PrInCiPiEl

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Ne vepren "Kritika e mendjes se paster" , me 1781, *Kanti* kishte riformuluar dallimin tradicional ne mes te asaj qe eshte imanente dhe asaj transcedente , duke i vecuar fenomenan dhe gjerat ne vetvehte !
Fenomena jane se si objektet paraqiten ne mendjen tone te ndergjegjshme.
Njeriu nuk ka hyrje-mundesi perdorimi , te botes jashta pervojave qe ne I gezojme nepermes ndergjegjes sone , dhe *Kanti* besonte se ndergjegja ne vetevehte ose mundesia e pervojes se ndergjegjshme , imponojne kondita te caktuara ne menyren-metoden , ne te cilen objektet fenomenale(te jashtezakonshme) paraqiten(larjmerohen) te ne.
Nder ato kondita jane edhe format e hapsires dhe kohes dhe format abstrakte te lidhjeve ne mes te ngjarjeve dhe objekteve sikur qe eshte koncepti i substances dhe realcioni ne mes te shkakut dhe pasojes.

_Nuk eshte vetem ajo se ne e aplikojme parimin e shkakut dhe pasojes te fenomena , por eshte ajo se ne e aplikojme ne nje menyre te caktuar._


*Kanti* besonte se shkenca i shef gjerat ne ate menyre , por ne jo , se ideja e vullnetit te lire kontradikton determinismin.

*Kanti* nuk besoi se ishte e mundur qe te provoheshin gjerat rreth 'gjerave ne vetevehte'.
Nese do te benim nje gje te tille , ne do te benim , ate qe *Kanti* e quante *Iluzion Dialektik* , qe involvon kontradikta ne vet mendjen ,dmth ne mes determinizmit dhe vullnetit te lire.

Ne Stibiumin e Katert , *Kanti* shtronte argumente per dhe kunder, megjitheate *Kanti* besonte se *Ekzistenca e Zotit , Lirise dhe Shpirtit NUK MUND TE PERGENJESHTROHEJ , NUK MUND TE HEDHEJ POSHTE*!

Keshtu ne vepren "Kritika e mendjes praktike", me 1788 , ai vendos se *Ligji i Moralit* na ofron neve bazat per te marrur vendime te caktuara rreth objekteve transcedente ,qe mendja teorike nuk mund te bente.
Keshtu ne besojme ne vullnetin e lire sepse ne DUHET TE BESOJME , nese do te perdornim konceptet morale si pergjegjesia , faji ,lavderimi,  fajesimi,ndeshkimi etj,, sepse bazuar ne determinizem , ne fakt askush nuk eshte pergjegjes per akcionet(veprimet) e tyre , dhe sqarimet shkencore gjithmone do ti reduktojne njerezit ne krijesa te shkaqeve ne distance si psh. gjenetikes, femijerise,shoqerise, semundjeve etj.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Kompleksiteti I te kuptuarit te *Kantit* dhe teorise se tije te *REALIZMIT EMPIRIK* dhe *IDEALIZMIT TRANCENDENTAL* qendron ne terminologjine e perdorur dhe ne veshtiresite e bashkrendimit te pjeseve te teorise se tije.
Dy termat e permendura ; trancendental dhe empirik, jane epistemologjike dhe do te thone : I pavarur nga eksperienca( transcendentale) dhe imanente ne eksperince.
Realizmi dhe Idealimi *Kantian* bashkrenditen me dallimet ne mes te fenomenas dhe gjerave ne vetevehte .

*...*

Ketu eshte interesante te permendim edhe nje dijetar te shquar dhe me influence te madhe ne  filosofi : *Hamid El-Gazaliun* , I cili ceshtjen e zgjedhjes se lire dhe vullnetit  te lire e permblodhi ne dy fjali te vetme :
*"Njeriu eshte i lire ne ate qe ka dituri" .*
 dhe
*"Nuk eshte i lire ne ate qe nuk ka dituri".*

----------


## eris

Nice:- Kanti?!...Nje idiot!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *eris*  
> Shkruajtur me :_26-08-2003_ 
> 
> Nice:- Kanti?!...Nje idiot!



*Nitsche* si  parim themelor kishte :' Një jetë për një copë letër , *e gjithë njerëzimin për një copë letër '* !!!


Për *Nitsche*-n dhe të gjithë aderuesit e tijë  :
*Njerezit e ndiejne veten shume te medhenje kur zbulojne dicka ne natyre , por kur shofin se sa te panjhoura ka ne ato zbulime e kuptojne se sa te vegjel jane dhe sa te paditur qe jane* !


*Kant*-i  ishte një njeri gjenial dhe veprimtaria e tijë është gjeniale : )


Krijuesi nuk na ka krijuar vetem për pak vite të kësaj bote !!!
Sikur të ishim krijuar vetëm për jetën e kësaj bote do të rezultonte në një shaka të luajtur nga Krijuesi me qeniet njerezore.


PrInCiPiEl
 :i qetë:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Kant*-i dhe *Ghazali* :


* Te të dy ishte e pranishme një përzierje e racionalizmit dhe empirizmit.
Empirizmi i *Kant*-it  qëndroi në nivel të sensit- eksperiences dhe  ndërgjegjës së moralshme, ndërsa empirizmi i Ghazalit ishte në thelb , në nivel të eksperincës mistike-metafizike.

Që të dy kishin një mospëlqim/neveri  për filozofinë skolastike.
Te të dy , në një sens më të thellë , religjioni  ishte bazë e strukturës së mendimit të tyre,
Dallimi ishte, se tek *Kant*-i, religjioni qëndroi i heshtur ndërsa te *Ghazali* ishte një manifestim i qartë.

Thënia apo deklarimi i tyre publik  ishte *volo ergo sum* e jo cogito ergo sum. 



PrInCiPiEl

----------


## Veshtrusja

> "*Semper Aude.* (Dare to know or Dare to be wise )" 
> - Immanuel Kant





> In law a man is guilty when he violates the rights of others. In ethics he is guilty if he only thinks of doing so."
> 
> It is not necessary that whilst I live I live happily; but it is necessary that so long as I live I should live honourably.
> 
> To be is to do.
> 
> It is not God's will merely that we should be happy, but that we should make ourselves happy.

----------


## Sokoli

Argumenti me i dobet eshte ai i autoritetit. Dmth qe Kanti nuk eshte idiot sepse keshtu thote Nicja. 
Kanti vdiq i virgjer dhe nuk eshte larguar kurre me shume se disa dhjetra kilometra nga vendbanimi i tij.
Ai ngulmon se njeriu nuk ka nevoje te perjetoje vete gjithcka pasi dija njerzore mund te rrjedhe dhe nga logjika apo imagjinata.
Mbase prej ketu ka ardhur dhe ajo shprehja "filozofia ka vdekur se i eshte larguar realitetit". Ka te ngjare qe filozofet te kene abuzuar jo pak me ane te imagjinates, por kjo nuk e vdes filozofine ama.

E verteta eshte se ajo qe me shtyti te postoj ne kete teme eshte nje grusht termash qe tingellojne sikur vijne nga nje planet i huaj nderkohe qe po te shoqeroheshin me nje perkthim Shqip kalamajte mbase nuk do te rrinin gjithe diten tek dogana e ketu nuk do dukej sikur po flet ndonje filozof me xhamat e syzeve bythkavanozi.

Empirik - empiria - pervoje
Trancendental (shqiptohet transhendental)- rrjedhes, pasues
epistimiologjik - shkencor
etj...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

_Leximi dhe kuptimi i drejtë i Kantit_ *!*
Sipas *Kantit* , vleresimi singular : ' Ky trëndafil është i bukur ' është ose mund të jetë estetik, ndërsa vlerësimi përgjithësues : ' Trëndafilat në përgjithësi jane të bukur ' , nuk është i tillë!
*...*


Të qenurit i shkëlqyer nuk është shkathtësi , nuk është akt heroik, nëse nuk respekton azgjë!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Dokumentohet se *Kanti* kishte njohuri të shumta  :

----------


## Leila

Immanuel Kant (1724-1804)

*3 idete e arsyes:*
Zoti
Liria
Pavdekshmeria

Per mendimin tim harxhon shume kohe duke lidhur njeriun me Zotin. Me bezdisin ata njerez qe me c'do fjali perdorin fjalen "Zot." Nejse... preference personale kjo... e admiroj per kembenguljen qe tregoi kur shpjegon se si mendojne njerezit. Apo nuk filloi shume vone kur i kishte kaluar nja 30 vjec (30 vjec ne ate kohe dilnin ne pension njerezit!) Frika e vdekjes se papritur e ndoqi gjithe vitet e fundit te jetes  :i ngrysur: 

Sa here e degjoj "idealizmi transcendental" me ben te qesh. Eshte sikur te thuash, "ngrohtesia e ngrohte." Ndo nje dite, kur te kem takat, do ulem e do i kushtoj me shume vemendje atij... te pakten me shume se sa i kam kushtuar deri tani.

Ma shpjegon ndo njeri ndryshimin midis keto format e tjera te idealizmit?

"idealizmi objektiv" (i Hegel)
"idealizmi subjektiv" (i Berkeley qe Kant e thoshte, "idealizmi empirik")

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Vlera e lirisë , sipas *Kantit*, si liri për të bërë mirë , tani kuptohet
si liri për të bërë cdo gjë !!!
Arsyeja është zëvendësuar me arsyen e instrumentalizuar.
Dituria është bërë shërbëtor i fuqisë .
Mencuria është zëvendësuar me opinonin publik.

_Kanti__ , zbuloi limitet e të menduarit njerëzor,dhe e katandisi të tërë punën e racionalistëve në një grumbull gërmadhash_. 

*Imperativi kategorik* , për cka shkroi *Kanti* , por që ai nuk e shpjegoj deri në fund , është në të vërtetë  Rregulli i Zotit!
- Me të vërtetë morali i miresisë nuk është azgjë tjetër por bindje e vullnetshme dhe  *absolute* ndaj *Rregullit të Zotit*!

Nëse mund të gjendet dikush tjetër që do të hynte në këto cështje , krahas *Hamid El-Ghazaliut* dhe *Kantit* , pa asnjë pikë dyshimi ai është dijetari i shquar : *Al-Farabi*  :buzeqeshje: 

* *Ghazali - Kanti - Farabi :*
-  dhe esenca sqarohet në mënyrë komplete  : )


*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## Leila

Pra... aktet e miresise vijne nga deshira per te kenaqur Zotin?

Jam pak e konfuzuar...

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> *Leila* 
> Pra... aktet e miresise vijne nga deshira per te kenaqur Zotin?
> 
> Jam pak e konfuzuar...



- Le të lexojmë dhe mësojmë nga : * Rumi* 

 
"Look not at Time's events, which come from the spheres and make life so disagreeable.
Look not at this lack of daily bread and the means of livelihood. 
Look not at this famine and fear and trembling and war and destruction."

*...*

"Look at this: In spite of all the world's bitterness, you are passionately and shamelessly attached to it.
Know that bitter tribulation is a Mercy!
Know that possessing the empire of Marv and Balkh is a Vengeance.
*The cruelty of time and of every suffering that exists is easier than distance from God and forgetfulness.
For that cruelty will pass, but distance from Him will not pass. 
No one possesses good fortune but he who takes to Him an aware spirit.*"



_Përkthyer nga_ : Prof.*W.Chittick*

----------


## Klevis2000

kanti ishte folozof dhe cdo filozof ka rreshqit ne ceshtjet e tij filozofike sepse hyn me mendjen ne ato gjera ku mendja e njeriu lodhet dhe si jep dot pergjigje.Sepse eshte si peshorja e floririt me te do peshosh makinen s'mundesh me e peshu.Dhe kanti o principe nuk eshte gjenial .Se sdua ti bej analize thenieve te tij tani.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*P*  janë të dhënat e grumbulluara.
*R*  { është hipotezë që } sqaron *P*.
Asnjë hipotezë tjetër nuk mund të sqaroj *P* sikur që e bën *R*.
Rrjedhimisht *R* është sigurisht e vërtet.


*...*

Njeriu nuk mundet të e posedojë atë që nuk e kupton !
Nuk ka gjë më të keqe se sa injoranca active.

*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga klevis2000_ 
> *kanti ishte folozof dhe cdo filozof ka rreshqit ne ceshtjet e tij filozofike sepse hyn me mendjen ne ato gjera ku mendja e njeriu lodhet dhe si jep dot pergjigje.Sepse eshte si peshorja e floririt me te do peshosh makinen s'mundesh me e peshu.Dhe kanti o principe nuk eshte gjenial .Se sdua ti bej analize thenieve te tij tani.*


Eshte si puna e gjimnastikes kjo, Klevis. Une kam shume muaj (po behen pothuaj 1 vit) qe s'kam bere asgje dhe nuk jam ne formen qe isha me pare. Lodhem por e di qe po ndalova, s'quhet gjimnastike me ajo.

Me mire te lodhet truri, se sa te rrije dembel.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Sipas *Kantit* , koncepti i pastërt i hapsirës justifikon dhe detyron intuitën  e zonave të caktuara të hapsirës.
Kjo dmth një *apriori* paraqitje konceptuale e hapsirës mundëson një princip drejtues për cdo  konstruktim hapsinor, që është i domosdoshëm për vërtetime matematikore,ashtu si e kuptoi *Kanti*.
Sa për sqarim të mendimit transcedental , *Kanti* i dallon konceptet e pastërta të kuptimit si koncepte që nuk janë me origjinë empirike ose estetike!
*...*

----------


## "KINGU-1"

"Filozofet jane me shume anatomiste sesa mjeke , vezhgojne por nuk te sherojne"

----------


## Pandora

Ndjenjat e dryshme tö gözimit apo tö hidhörimit nuk influencohen shumö nga shkaktaröt e jashtöm sesa nga ndjenjat qö ka vet cdo njeri kundrejt qöfit apo mörzitis.

Kant.

----------

